# Not Able To Download Apps From Android Market. Help



## xsunnysuex (Feb 4, 2012)

I brought this tablet http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0051GSRR6/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details

It came with all the apps listed. However after a while the ITV Player stopped working. I thought I would uninstall it and reinstall it to see if that would work. But, I am unable to download any apps from the android market. It just says "This device is not compatible" Does anyone know why I am unable to download anything? Any help appreciated.
Hugs Sue.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Factory data reset should fix it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't you just download it from the ITV website directly? Also was Android Market itself supplied on the tablet?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Factory data reset should fix it.


 
Thanks Editor.  But I've no idea what that means?   Fairly new to all this tablet malarky.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 4, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Can't you just download it from the ITV website directly?


 
Nope.  Sends me to app market.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Feb 4, 2012)

it could be your gmail.

My android phone only works with a googlemail.co.uk account and NOT a gmail aggcount.

I had to reset mine 4 times before I worked it out.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Here you go; http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20070713-285/how-to-do-a-factory-reset-on-android/


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Here you go; http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20070713-285/how-to-do-a-factory-reset-on-android/


 
Thanks.  The tablet came with loads of apps already installed.  Will doing a factory reset wipe them all off?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 4, 2012)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> it could be your gmail.
> 
> My android phone only works with a googlemail.co.uk account and NOT a gmail aggcount.
> 
> I had to reset mine 4 times before I worked it out.


 
Thanks.  Will look into that.


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Thanks. The tablet came with loads of apps already installed. Will doing a factory reset wipe them all off?


 
Difficult to say, its certainly possible.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 5, 2012)

grit said:


> Difficult to say, its certainly possible.


 
Not going to risk that then.  I've managed to get itv player to work,  sort of.   The preview screen shows the program.  But when viewing the video the sound's there.  But the picture is black.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 6, 2012)

For a device to access the Android Market, it has to pass a bunch of compatibility tests (independent of it being able to run Android) and then the manufacturer has to pay a license fee. It's quite possible that one or both of these didn't happen for your device. There may be workarounds, I don't know.

A factory reset is cracking a nut with a sledgehammer. You could try clearing data from the Market app - on the same page as you would normally uninstall the app.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I've now got the ITV player to work.   It needed Adobe Air 2.7


----------

